
People Experiencing Hardship Using Tech Don't Need Your Judgmental Bullshit - howard941
https://gizmodo.com/people-experiencing-hardship-should-be-allowed-to-use-t-1835440525
======
dang
There are probably good points in there but please let's not have unmitigated
rage pieces on HN.

------
rickycook
people experiencing hardship having phones is an incredible thing. it allows
people to help themselves, and is the reason services like
[https://askizzy.org.au/](https://askizzy.org.au/) exist

